# Best place to buy legal lasers



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey All.

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I really want to buy myself a Green laser, between 75-125mW. However, I want to make sure it conforms to US laws. What's the best place to get it? I'm really nervous about Wickedlasers, dragonlasers, etc. simply because if it gets caught by customs, there is little to nothing I can do, especially if it isn't legal.

I'm planning on spending up to $500.


PS: as a sidenote, if it gets caught by customs, and they deem it illegal, etc. can I contest the charge on my credit card?


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

100mW EnVee for $295 @ LucentOptics which is 100% FDA approved for trade in the United States.


----------



## photorob (Jan 12, 2007)

Is there any two AAA legal lights out there in the US.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

Zig,

The EnVee's are awesome and you will love it. Powerful, FDA safety features and takes AA instead of little AAA batteries. Madz has just started up a community page for us at the site too, so you can post pictures and movies, has it's own forum etc...
Good luck to you, I hope you buy an EnVee, worth every penny and you can't beat the customer service and warrenty, no way, no how!! Madz and Ninja have their stuff together.




Photorob... You may want to try atlasnova for AAA Lasers (www.atlasnova.com)

Arnold is the best!! Easy to talk to and very knowledgable and friendly....

Just buy your Laser here in the states, from a reputable dealer and you won't have to worry about your concern.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I found the enVee from LucentOptics right after I posted this. I'm pretty happy with the price point and legality, but the page has no "About Us" etc. I'm wary of purchasing from someone based in China, etc. because of the US' customs laws, whose enforcement has been heightened in recent years.

I think the owner of the company is a member here? Feel free to chime in.


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

Me and FNinja are the founders. We are based in the U.S. Sorry about the About Us page. LucentOptics is only 3 months old so the website is somewhat incomplete.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

Zig,

Yes they are in the US... I just ordered mine a couple of weeks ago and can't put it down... 

You will love it....


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Madz said:


> Me and FNinja are the founders. We are based in the U.S. Sorry about the About Us page. LucentOptics is only 3 months old so the website is somewhat incomplete.



Thanks for the information. 

Since you're here, let me ask you this: Do you think you will be offering anything in the more powerful ranges? This first order is for something less powerful (being your ~100mW laser), but later on, I'd like something in the higher power ranges. I plan on using these in classroom for demonstrative purposes. We currently only have non-portable lasers in the 1-12 watt range, but was looking for something portable that I can take the class outside with.

(In case you were wondering, we already have protective gear for the whole class! Thanks for the concern  )


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 12, 2007)

OK... I think I may have decided on the NV-100...although I was hoping for more along the lines of a 125.... I'm sleeping on it.


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

Later on we might be getting something more powerful. The only problem with getting too much powerful is that you need to start getting lasers that are either A. huge and expensive and use C cell batteries or small and expensive and use even more expensive CR123 batteries lol. At the moment we are just carrying some mid range lasers. If the demand goes up a little we will probably be getting somethinga little more beefy. I honestly hope the demand goes up so i can buy more toys :rock:


----------



## spyderknut (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't think you'd have much trouble to sell CR123A powered lasers around these parts. Something that would be powered by RCR123 or 18650 cells would be awesome IMO.

By the way, having some cheap red or green lasers available on Lucent would be very cool. I just bought a 100 mW unit but I would have bought a couple of <10mW lasers at the same time if you had 'em.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 12, 2007)

spyderknut said:


> I don't think you'd have much trouble to sell CR123A powered lasers around these parts. Something that would be powered by RCR123 or 18650 cells would be awesome IMO.




Agreed. I've recently purchased quite a few Lithium CR123 batteries from eBay (Panasonic brand) for my Streamlight flashlights (great decision! ~$.60 per battery!), and I'm sure they'd be willing to share with a new Green laser in the near future if one were made available.


----------



## Madz (Jan 12, 2007)

We are deffinitly going to stock some AAA <15mW greenies. cr123a powered EnVee's were talked about with CNI but they will have to remachine the EnVee case so we have to negotiate how many units they require us to buy. But I seriously want to stock some nice 635nM reds. Ultimatly I want to stock blues. I think it is rediculous that dealers charge $999 for a 5mW and after talking to CNI, we are able to stock them for around $600 but its too risky.


----------



## luvlasers (Jan 12, 2007)

zigziggityzoo said:


> Thanks for the replies. I found the enVee from LucentOptics right after I posted this. I'm pretty happy with the price point and legality, but the page has no "About Us" etc. I'm wary of purchasing from someone based in China, etc. because of the US' customs laws, whose enforcement has been heightened in recent years.
> 
> I think the owner of the company is a member here? Feel free to chime in.


 
I don't live in the US so i can't tell you from personal experience. I've read on various laser community forums that both dragonlasers and wickedlasers don't have a problem with US customs. I think somewhere on their website that dragonlasers guarantees delivery or money back.

So this gives you a few safe options on how you buy your laser pointer.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 12, 2007)

luvlasers said:


> I don't live in the US so i can't tell you from personal experience. I've read on various laser community forums that both dragonlasers and wickedlasers don't have a problem with US customs. I think somewhere on their website that dragonlasers guarantees delivery or money back.
> 
> So this gives you a few safe options on how you buy your laser pointer.



Thanks for your input.

I've read on other forums that Dragonlasers has had numerous problems with U.S. Customs. So I've already eliminated them as a choice. Besides, from what I can tell, these are in no way legal handheld lasers either. I can't be showing off illegal lasers in class! :naughty:


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

Zig,

Gary (ninja here in CPf) may still have a couple of EnVee's in the power range that you are looking for. I e-mailed him about it, just last week. I believe one was 115mw and the other was 125mw. Not sure it that is correct but they are higher powered than the 100mw. From time to time he offers them in the b/s/t section of CPF. You can email him at ... [email protected] and he will let you know for sure.


----------



## photorob (Jan 12, 2007)

luvlasers said:


> I don't live in the US so i can't tell you from personal experience. I've read on various laser community forums that both dragonlasers and wickedlasers don't have a problem with US customs. I think somewhere on their website that dragonlasers guarantees delivery or money back.
> 
> So this gives you a few safe options on how you buy your laser pointer.



I think it's the opposite. Nothing but problems.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 12, 2007)

I have seen some of the high powered lasers that are imported get seized by customs. I wouldn't believe it myself, but I have seen the post about it and the paperwork that was sent to the buyer. True that there are sooo many packages that about 90 percent of them make it through with no issues, but why take the chance?

It's only my opinion but you are better off sticking with a US dealer for high powered Lasers if you live in the US. As others have said, they have done the work for you and you won't have to be concerned about the Laser being confiscated or held by the powers that be.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 13, 2007)

Johnawesley said:


> Zig,
> 
> Gary (ninja here in CPf) may still have a couple of EnVee's in the power range that you are looking for. I e-mailed him about it, just last week. I believe one was 115mw and the other was 125mw. Not sure it that is correct but they are higher powered than the 100mw. From time to time he offers them in the b/s/t section of CPF. You can email him at ... [email protected] and he will let you know for sure.



Thanks for the heads up. I contacted him once before earlier today, but I went ahead and asked him about this just now. I hope he's not annoyed with my 20 questions! 

I just want to make sure I make a purchase I'm happy with, as I'm not always given funds to spend.


----------



## photorob (Jan 13, 2007)

Johnawesley said:


> Zig,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really see anything larger then 5mw lasers


----------



## Madz (Jan 13, 2007)

Atlasnova does send out the best low powered lasers. He also has the CPF Special (ask him about it). From what I have seen he sells the best lower powered lasers.


----------



## luvlasers (Jan 13, 2007)

zigziggityzoo said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> I've read on other forums that Dragonlasers has had numerous problems with U.S. Customs. So I've already eliminated them as a choice. Besides, from what I can tell, these are in no way legal handheld lasers either. I can't be showing off illegal lasers in class! :naughty:


 
Umm legal or not, are you sure it is a good idea to be showing off high powered class 3B lasers in class?

There have been several cases of students having their laser pointers confiscated.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 13, 2007)

Zig,

No problem with contacting Gary. He will get back to you on the Higher powered Lasers for sure. Good luck and I hope that you buy one. Madz, just started a new community website for EnVee and non-EnVee owners alike.

http://www.lucentoptics.com/community/




photorob,

Arnold does have higher powered Lasers. Give him a call and he will discuss them with you. As madz said the CPF specials that AtlasNova is offering are over 30mw each. He does have higher powered Lasers than that, but he wants to make sure that people are going to use them in a legal way and I can't blame him there.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 13, 2007)

luvlasers said:


> Umm legal or not, are you sure it is a good idea to be showing off high powered class 3B lasers in class?
> 
> There have been several cases of students having their laser pointers confiscated.



I'm sure I won't get in trouble with the principal...considering I'm teaching the class!

EDIT: I should mention that I'm working with inner city schoools to get them interested in science. I currently attend the University of Michigan, and do this sort of thing on the side as a volunteer. You would be amazed at the reaction these kids get. It's totally worth it.


----------



## Madz (Jan 13, 2007)

UofM woo woo. Im a student at Eastern Michigan University right down the road! Or do you goto one of the UofM location out in Dearborn?


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 13, 2007)

Madz said:


> UofM woo woo. Im a student at Eastern Michigan University right down the road! Or do you goto one of the UofM location out in Dearborn?



nope, i'm about 6 miles from you! Is this where the lasers would ship from? Seriously I could just drive over...

I live on Packard Road.


----------



## Madz (Jan 13, 2007)

unfortunatly they will shipped from oklahoma. But I could show you the laser so you can try it out before deciding if its what you want.


----------



## max52 (Jan 13, 2007)

What is not a legal laser? I have a variety, including IR aimers to use with night vision. I have not read any indication that a lase may be illegal.
Mark Mc


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 13, 2007)

max52 said:


> What is not a legal laser? I have a variety, including IR aimers to use with night vision. I have not read any indication that a lase may be illegal.
> Mark Mc



An illegal laser is one that is greater than 5mW in output, with no safety precautions.

A typical illegal laser would have "Instant on" capabilities, no aperture shutter/iris, inadequate warning labels, or any combination of these.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 14, 2007)

The EnVee has all of the FDA safety features and more.... It's an awesome product and anyone that buys one, will not regret it...

John..


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 14, 2007)

So my decision has come down to the enVee 100 or the Laserglow Aries 100.

I like the price of th enVee 100, but I like the guarantee sustained output of the Aries. I guess I've got a question for you folks at LucentOptics, how do you measure output? I see your website says greater than 100mW, but what does that mean? If you could give me more information, that would be great.

Also, I've yet to hear back from Gary re: higher powered lasers.


----------



## SenKat (Jan 14, 2007)

zigziggityzoo said:


> An illegal laser is one that is greater than 5mW in output, with no safety precautions.
> 
> A typical illegal laser would have "Instant on" capabilities, no aperture shutter/iris, inadequate warning labels, or any combination of these.


 
NOT trying to start argument(s) but does anyone actually have the Law(s) regarding laser output levels, or a reference to them ? I am simply curious.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 14, 2007)

SenKat said:


> NOT trying to start argument(s) but does anyone actually have the Law(s) regarding laser output levels, or a reference to them ? I am simply curious.



It took some digging, but here it is, straight from the horse's mouth:

Clicky. (FDA regulations)


----------



## Madz (Jan 15, 2007)

We measure our laser's output using a Coherent Laser Meter. By >100mW we mean that the laser puts out at least 100mW if not more. We only round down from what out meter reads. ie: 105mW would be sold as a 100mW. So you can expect that you will get at least 100mW power out of the unit if not a little more.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Madz said:


> We measure our laser's output using a Coherent Laser Meter. By >100mW we mean that the laser puts out at least 100mW if not more. We only round down from what out meter reads. ie: 105mW would be sold as a 100mW. So you can expect that you will get at least 100mW power out of the unit if not a little more.



over what time period do you measure the output? Is it initial output? Is it peak output? is it sustained output?


----------



## Madz (Jan 15, 2007)

100mW is our guarenteed minimum sustained output. your will probably put out around 108mW or more for the first 20 seconds of straight use. Then it will drop down a little.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Madz said:


> 100mW is our guarenteed minimum sustained output. your will probably put out around 108mW or more for the first 20 seconds of straight use. Then it will drop down a little.



That's what I needed to hear! 

Thanks. Now I wait to hear back from Gary before I commit to the NV-100! (hoping he's got some high-spec's hidden somewhere!  )


----------



## Madz (Jan 15, 2007)

hi-specs?


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Madz said:


> hi-specs?



I was told by someone here on the forums (I think earlier in this thread) that there were some 115 and 125mW odd lasers in the bunch. I suppose hi-spec may not have been the correct adjective to use. 

I e-mailed Gary asking if he had any, as I may be interested. I'm waiting for his reply. If there are none to speak of, then I'm waiting in vain.


----------



## Madz (Jan 15, 2007)

ah yes, "freak" units. As far as i know he hasnt sold them yet so i am sure has a few available.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 15, 2007)

Right "freak" units and hopefully he hasn't sold them yet...


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Gah! I'm growing impatient! lol this money's burning a hole in my pocket, and I'd rather it were a laser (though I don't want it burning holes in my pocket!  )

I hope to hear back from Gary soon so I can order one already! :-D


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 15, 2007)

Gary will get back to you that's a promise. Hopefully he has the higher power units left. He did about a week ago. I am sure that you will get one...


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 15, 2007)

No more Freak units.

But I ordered my NV-100! Whee!


----------



## Madz (Jan 15, 2007)

Gary got back to you?


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Madz said:


> Gary got back to you?



yep. He also said that the 100mW were running out fast, as that's what most people tend to be ordering.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 15, 2007)

Zig,

Way to go... Your going to love your new EnVee 100mw....

We would love to have you join the new community over at www.lucentoptics.com/community 


johnawesley


----------



## spyderknut (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a EnVee 100 mW on the way.

Where is the best place to get Otterbox cigar caddies? Ebay?


----------



## Madz (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.otterbox.com/products/cigar_caddy/2_stick/


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 16, 2007)

or you can try.... http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Count-Otterbox-Cigar-Caddy_W0QQitemZ6285878918QQihZ010QQcategoryZ11675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item6285878918 

Spyderknut, congrats on your new EnVee... Feel free to join the community at Lucent Optics... www.lucentoptics.com/community

John...


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Got an OtterBox 2 from amazon...$15.

Edit: thought I put a link on here...Maybe that's not allowed? At any rate, search for OtterBox 2 on Amazon.com and you'll come up to the same result I did. 

(PS: I might have just gone senile and forgotten the link... it happens.)


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jan 16, 2007)

The 100mW's are running out, but we're getting another shipment soon from CNI, no doubt with some units higher than 100mW.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 16, 2007)

FNinjaP90 said:


> The 100mW's are running out, but we're getting another shipment soon from CNI, no doubt with some units higher than 100mW.



Too bad I just ordered...


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry about that, you can get a refund and place a new order once our new shipment arrives if you really wanted to, but I'm sure you'll be plenty happy with your >100mW. Truthfully, there isn't that much difference in apparent brightness between a 105mW and a 120mW unit.


----------



## Madz (Jan 17, 2007)

ziggity, If I see any lasers shooting across the sky when im standing outside my apartment Ill know you are enjoying the laser.:rock:


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 17, 2007)

sooo, the wait begins! USPS received notification. Now All I do is wait for their slowwww trucks to make their slowww trek across the country.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 17, 2007)

zig,

Yes it will be slow because USPS is good like that, but so worth the wait!..... OHHHH YA!


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey now, after the fuss about delayed shipments, I shipped yours and everyone else's with Priority Mail. Although slow, it'll be faster than First Class.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 17, 2007)

Agreed NinJa Agreed!! Thanks for doing that....


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Jan 17, 2007)

What's all the fuss with USPS -- They have had ONLY 3 holidays this year.
Don't be such slavedrivers !!!!!!

Mike


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 17, 2007)

Hemlock Mike said:


> What's all the fuss with USPS -- They have had ONLY 3 holidays this year.
> Don't be such slavedrivers !!!!!!
> 
> Mike



It's not necessarily a problem with their work ethics per se, it's just that they aren't very efficient, like, for instance, FedEx Express. Of course, efficiency like that always comes with a price tag...

I'm a patient man, don't worry.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 17, 2007)

Zig,

You are correct... USPS takes care of their own mail, Sometimes Fedex's packages, UPS's packages and many others. It's a wonder that USPS do deliver as fast as they do.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Jan 18, 2007)

It came today! USPS Priority is actually fast! 2 days ship time.

I'll give you more feedback as I have time to use it.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 18, 2007)

Priority is FAST!! Glad you got it ZiG...


----------



## Madz (Jan 18, 2007)

ya, since we have been having so many problems with USPS we have decided to include priority service now.


----------



## spyderknut (Jan 19, 2007)

still waiting on mine


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 19, 2007)

You'll get it....


----------



## The Phantom (Feb 14, 2007)

zigziggityzoo said:


> So my decision has come down to the enVee 100 or the Laserglow Aries 100.
> 
> I like the price of th enVee 100, but I like the guarantee sustained output of the Aries. I guess I've got a question for you folks at LucentOptics, how do you measure output? I see your website says greater than 100mW, but what does that mean? If you could give me more information, that would be great.
> 
> Also, I've yet to hear back from Gary re: higher powered lasers.


 
Nevermind


----------



## Luap (Feb 14, 2007)

The Phantom said:


> Your signature says you already own a Envee over 100mw. Why the thread think about buying a Envee 100mw???? Looks like some sort of Envee promotion to me. Maybe not but that’s the way it comes across.



You do realise sigs stay updated right? So even when viewing old posts, you will still see an up to date sig in them.

Paul


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 14, 2007)

The Phantom ... please consider changing your posting style to something less abrasive. You are very new here and are now getting moderative attention for the second time. You seem to have brought agenda with you here on the forum. 
bernhard


----------



## The Phantom (Feb 14, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> The Phantom ... please consider changing your posting style to something less abrasive. You are very new here and are now getting moderative attention for the second time. You seem to have brought agenda with you here on the forum.
> bernhard


 
Will do. Sorry Kiessling. I wasn't aware of the sig. update. Like most people, I don't like being mislead or ripped-off that's all


----------



## tomcat017 (Feb 17, 2007)

ah, nice lasers. I don't have the $$ now, but I plan to buy one in the future. I think I would want something > 100mW though. And yes, stocking some 5mW lasers would be cool. I have one from somewhere else--great laser, but paid $80 for it, quite a few years ago. Wonder if they would be cheaper now?


----------



## Unleashed (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone know the Top brand of 5mw green not to get for moding?


----------



## The Phantom (Feb 17, 2007)

Luap said:


> You do realise sigs stay updated right? So even when viewing old posts, you will still see an up to date sig in them.
> 
> Paul


 
Paul, 


I added a sig. and it didn’t update to any old posts. See look at the earlier posts.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 17, 2007)

When a post was posted "sigline off" than it just won't show. However, when sigline is enabled, the current one will show and replace the old one, even in ancient posts.
One could debate if this is good or bad, I'd say it is like it is.
I enabled your sig in one of your odler posts and it shows the current sig now, as expected.
bernhard

P.S.: let's go back on topic please. Further questions about sigline mysteries  ... can go to the questions forum. Thanx.


----------



## erckgillis (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes we need to start a black list of disreputable Laser Suppliers, Ebay sellers and non-Modable modules or overdriven diodes.

I posted a few newish sources, links and suppliers. However many fair to good suppliers exist. We can all leverage a great amount of business to a few excellent suppliers. If we know the bad ones...

We do need to eliminate the illegal, mis-represented and the non-modded units.

Clarify custom questions...

Build sources for group buys.

Share the knowledge and get a sub ~$100/100mW units in our hands...unreasonable?

E


----------



## 532nm (Feb 18, 2007)

Dealextreme.com has 100mW green newwish(?) pointers for $99. There is no IR filter so a portion of that is IR.


----------



## BionicSniper (Feb 18, 2007)

i just want a 20mw green laser with a nice ir filer that runs on a cr123a for 60-80$ to the USA


----------



## erckgillis (Feb 18, 2007)

Please,

ANNUAL LEAVE:

How Much Leave Does Full-time Employees Earn?

Less than 3 years USPS service.
You earn: 13 days per year <4 hours per pay period> 

With 3-15 years USPS service.
You earn: 20 days per year. <about 6 hours per pay period> 

With 15 or more years service.
You earn: 26 days per year. <8 hours per pay period> 

http://www.postalemployeenetwork.com/usps-benefits-info.htm


----------



## SenKat (Feb 19, 2007)

532nm said:


> Dealextreme.com has 100mW green newwish(?) pointers for $99. There is no IR filter so a portion of that is IR.


 
How do you know they are not IR filtered ? Not attempting to open a bag of worms, or anything - but I have owned many newwish lasers, and ALL have been IR filtered. When asked by a few doubting folks on other forums, I took a dremel (in the name of science) to a working 50mw Newwish laser (532nm) and VIOLA ! IR filter. That dismantled laser now rests in a showcase in my daughters science class - a donation to their optics and lightwaves portion of their classwork. So - is it merely bandwagon jumping, or is it from fact that you state non-IR filtering of the Newwish lasers on that site ? PLEASE do not take offense - I am only trying to prove that there are no absolutes in this business - just because the case looks the same as some others does not automatically mean it has no IR filter. Only testing can prove 100% yes or no...


----------



## kennieyk (Feb 19, 2007)

SenKat said:


> How do you know they are not IR filtered ? Not attempting to open a bag of worms, or anything - but I have owned many newwish lasers, and ALL have been IR filtered. When asked by a few doubting folks on other forums, I took a dremel (in the name of science) to a working 50mw Newwish laser (532nm) and VIOLA ! IR filter. That dismantled laser now rests in a showcase in my daughters science class - a donation to their optics and lightwaves portion of their classwork. So - is it merely bandwagon jumping, or is it from fact that you state non-IR filtering of the Newwish lasers on that site ? PLEASE do not take offense - I am only trying to prove that there are no absolutes in this business - just because the case looks the same as some others does not automatically mean it has no IR filter. Only testing can prove 100% yes or no...


 

I dont recall seeing on the site that they was in fact newwish ! It tells you on the site that they dont have ir filters ... So maybe they aint newwish !


----------



## kennieyk (Feb 19, 2007)

I think they are made by LANSA ! Not newwish.....


----------



## SenKat (Feb 19, 2007)

Wait - it TELLS you they don't have IR filters ? (DOH !) I missed that part ! Well - it LOOKS exactly like a new-wish, so it could still have a filter on it - a gamble though...if you don't mind the IR, then spring for it ! But if you do, since they state that on the ad - they most likely would not refund your money if you return it due to IR issues. But, a buck a milliwat is not a bad price :naughty:

***EDIT**** Lansa is most likely just the distributor they buy them from....anyways - careful, could be good - could be bad....since I have seen both in the same package, it's a crap shoot as to whether you get what you want, or not !


----------



## kennieyk (Feb 19, 2007)

i'm waiting on a 20 mw from them with no ir filter ! i figure it be ok till i get a better one  the only green laser on that site that has a ir filter is the 5 mw .


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 19, 2007)

> Dealextreme.com has 100mW green newwish(?) pointers for $99. There is no IR filter so a portion of that is IR.


I have one of the DX 10mW Green lasers, which is quite nice. I use it for starpointing and the beam is clearly visible even on fairly clear nights. Although they are not IR filtered, they still report output in mW _of green light_ and don't count the IR wattage in that number. 

20mW Laser on DX with comments
Toward the bottom of the page liveforphysics from these forums posted some test results for the 5, 10, and 20mW versions. All produced more than the advertised amount of green light, and the 10mW produced the most IR with 4mW of IR (coherent along with the green) with minimal sidespill, so the additional danger of not having an IR filter compared to just the danger of the green beam alone (<40% more energy in the beam) doesn't look like much. 

I don't know what the numbers are for the 50 and 100mW versions, but I expect those would at least live up to the claims considering the lower wattage lasers actually exceed them. However one problem those higher mW ones is that they still run on AAA batteries, which I'd expect would give you extremely short runtime. I'd rather have them run on a single rechargeable CR123 as it would have about 5 times the energy content of 2AAAs.


----------



## erckgillis (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like a good mod. A RC123A regulated laser.

UPDATE- http://www.luckyduck.com/comparisons.php

Most cases I've seen are AA/AAA and the diodes themselves are 5.6 or 10+ mm

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/153641

One post shows mods using Flashlight, ACP 'sandwich' regulator and emitter module for a AA modded laser ...







Let's find a *CR123* regulated case and build a Diode on it like these...


E


----------

